# Wood Shed Erotica (show what you’ve got)



## Smolder (Aug 10, 2020)

This is my work in progress. Eastern White Cedar timber frame. Holds 2 years if wood, 12 faces per side (I’ll only be loading 10 per side). Still finishing the siding, then some landscaping.


----------



## marty319 (Aug 10, 2020)

Nice wood shed


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 10, 2020)

Here’s mine! It holds 11 cords, not sure how many banana cords that is, so a two year supply. Had to keep under the 200 sf limit in my county to avoid a permit.


----------



## Smolder (Aug 10, 2020)

Highbeam said:


> Here’s mine! It holds 11 cords, not sure how many banana cords that is, so a two year supply. Had to keep under the 200 sf limit in my county to avoid a permit.



Nice shed, and that is packed tight. Same sized shed as mine. What are the "fronds" for? I can fit 8 real (24 face) cords in mine if  I keep the stacks at 7 feet (no one can reach them if I go higher).


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 10, 2020)

Smolder said:


> Nice shed, and that is packed tight. Same sized shed as mine. What are the "fronds" for? I can fit 8 real (24 face) cords in mine if  I keep the stacks at 7 feet (no one can reach them if I go higher).



The stack height in front on mine is limited by my reach, not interested in using a ladder for a few more!

The fronds are garlic bulbs/plants drying. The top of that stack gets lots of airflow and stats pretty warm and dry. It will all come down before fall.

I was worried that packing the shed tight with green wood might slow drying but the air blows through the stack.


----------



## Simonkenton (Aug 10, 2020)

Here is my non-ventilated woodshed.  I keep the door shut.  It is completely sealed up so that there is no ventilation.
  It sets out in the sun all day and it gets warm.  It works on the principle that water vapor passes through wooden walls and floors.
This woodshed will get fresh cut oak down to 17 percent moisture in 8 months.

8x12       Four stacks 7 feet high, you would be surprised how much wood it holds.


----------



## Bushels20 (Aug 10, 2020)

I can’t have anything like any of these since I live on 1 acre in a neighborhood. But I am seriously jealous!

I have 2 years worth of wood c/s/s’d (8 cords). Just can’t have a structure to do so.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 10, 2020)

Bushels20 said:


> I can’t have anything like any of these since I live on 1 acre in a neighborhood.



An acre is plenty. You've got 43,560 square feet but no room for a 200 square foot shed? Oh and you can move your 8 cords into the shed so that should free up the space where you can build your shed.

Or is it that you have an aggressive HOA that won't let you build a woodshed and would rather look at huge piles with plastic on top?


----------



## Smolder (Aug 10, 2020)

Bushels20 said:


> I can’t have anything like any of these since I live on 1 acre in a neighborhood. But I am seriously jealous!
> 
> I have 2 years worth of wood c/s/s’d (8 cords). Just can’t have a structure to do so.



I have exactly 1 square acre, but it's well treed, and in an old semi-rural town where woodsheds are encouraged.


----------



## blades (Aug 10, 2020)

99% of nosey neighbors  are self appointed code police.   Old neighborhood new nosey neighbors my 40 cords worth all neatly stacked and covered - they/she/ he  considered it a fire hazard .  I butted up to a conservation area - dead and dead down trees/ branches/ leaves/dry old weeds and grass all over the apx 2 acers worth. One good spark or lightening hit and bad news. Which has happened on several occasions over the years.  City never took care of it.    City rules- 10 ft off lot line, has to be behind building/ not in view in respect to roadway.  Can't be on drive.  Nasty letter from city.   Me-  8x10 color glossy pics  of various wood piles in 1/2 mile radius  - selective enforcement-  want to play in court was my response.  City backed off.  Wasn't ever a problem for the previous 30+ years.  i moved from that place 3 years back out  to farm country.  Peace and quiet.


----------



## Smolder (Aug 10, 2020)

blades said:


> 99% of nosey neighbors  are self appointed code police.   Old neighborhood new nosey neighbors my 40 cords worth all neatly stacked and covered - they/she/ he  considered it a fire hazard .  I butted up to a conservation area - dead and dead down trees/ branches/ leaves/dry old weeds and grass all over the apx 2 acers worth. One good spark or lightening hit and bad news. Which has happened on several occasions over the years.  City never took care of it.    City rules- 10 ft off lot line, has to be behind building/ not in view in respect to roadway.  Can't be on drive.  Nasty letter from city.   Me-  8x10 color glossy pics  of various wood piles in 1/2 mile radius  - selective enforcement-  want to play in court was my response.  City backed off.  Wasn't ever a problem for the previous 30+ years.  i moved from that place 3 years back out  to farm country.  Peace and quiet.



Can you apply for a permit and get it done that way?


----------



## showrguy (Aug 10, 2020)

blades said:


> 99% of nosey neighbors  are self appointed code police.   Old neighborhood new nosey neighbors my 40 cords worth all neatly stacked and covered - they/she/ he  considered it a fire hazard .  I butted up to a conservation area - dead and dead down trees/ branches/ leaves/dry old weeds and grass all over the apx 2 acers worth. One good spark or lightening hit and bad news. Which has happened on several occasions over the years.  City never took care of it.    City rules- 10 ft off lot line, has to be behind building/ not in view in respect to roadway.  Can't be on drive.  Nasty letter from city.   Me-  8x10 color glossy pics  of various wood piles in 1/2 mile radius  - selective enforcement-  want to play in court was my response.  City backed off.  Wasn't ever a problem for the previous 30+ years.  i moved from that place 3 years back out  to farm country.  Peace and quiet.


Similar thing happened to a friend of mine a few years ago..
So, he stacked all the wood between him and the problem neighbor, called it a “wooden Privacy fence”..
Township agreed... done deal !!


----------



## Bushels20 (Aug 10, 2020)

Highbeam said:


> An acre is plenty. You've got 43,560 square feet but no room for a 200 square foot shed? Oh and you can move your 8 cords into the shed so that should free up the space where you can build your shed.
> 
> Or is it that you have an aggressive HOA that won't let you build a woodshed and would rather look at huge piles with plastic on top?



That’s exactly it. An aggressive HOA. Good I guess. Keeps the riff raff out but also keeps me from building my wood shed...


----------



## Bushels20 (Aug 10, 2020)

showrguy said:


> Similar thing happened to a friend of mine a few years ago..
> So, he stacked all the wood between him and the problem neighbor, called it a “wooden Privacy fence”..
> Township agreed... done deal !!



I’m lucky, I have great neighbors. All of whom are welcome to my “uglies” pile for their campfires and cookouts. The know where it is and don’t have to ask. We are also not in your typical neighborhood. I have 100 acres of cornfield in the backyard. But still subject to the HOA rules....


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Aug 10, 2020)

here are my 3 sheds..  all total of a little over 12 cords or 36+ face cords or lots of free heat.. how ever you want to look at it.. love me.some wood.. Im sitting on 4+ cord of log lenth also.. but thats not in a shed.. my big one has removable  sides and back panels..


----------



## Simonkenton (Aug 10, 2020)

Woodsplitter that is a beautiful sight!   What kind of wood are you packing into that big shed,   up there in Yankeeland?


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Aug 10, 2020)

Simonkenton said:


> View attachment 262148
> 
> Woodsplitter that is a beautiful sight!   What kind of wood are you packing into that big shed,   up there in Yankeeland?



I'm oak.. cherry.. hickory..


----------



## Simonkenton (Aug 10, 2020)

Oak, cherry, and hickory.   Good God what a premium wood shed.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Aug 11, 2020)

Simonkenton said:


> Oak, cherry, and hickory.   Good God what a premium wood shed.



I'm on the scrounge.. burning 3 to 4 cords to heat my home. In my area theres alot of wood. I can pick and choose what wood I take. Im a area with alot of farms so the soil is good.. There's  little in the way of pine and lower quality wood. I am lucky people know I burn and let me take what I want. That being said.. I dont destroy there property either and they allow me back 
Your wood shed is very nice.. I may at some point make a nice one my self


----------



## VaForest (Aug 11, 2020)

Just an old barn..


----------



## Smolder (Aug 11, 2020)

Bushels20 said:


> I’m lucky, I have great neighbors. All of whom are welcome to my “uglies” pile for their campfires and cookouts. The know where it is and don’t have to ask. We are also not in your typical neighborhood. I have 100 acres of cornfield in the backyard. But still subject to the HOA rules....



We call ours the "uglies" pile too. My 7 year old helps find places for all the "littles" too!


----------



## Smolder (Aug 11, 2020)

VaForest said:


> Just an old barn..



I have a soft spot in my heart for old barns! Very nice!


----------



## Smolder (Aug 11, 2020)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> here are my 3 sheds..  all total of a little over 12 cords or 36+ face cords or lots of free heat.. how ever you want to look at it.. love me.some wood.. Im sitting on 4+ cord of log lenth also.. but thats not in a shed.. my big one has removable  sides and back panels..
> 
> View attachment 262144



That is a great collection of wood. Two years worth?


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Aug 11, 2020)

Smolder said:


> That is a great collection of wood. Two years worth?


I burn 3 to 4 cords per year.. so 3+years


----------



## EODMSgt (Aug 14, 2020)

Ten years now using this shed. Holds eight (full) cords when filled.


----------



## WoodBurnerInWI (Aug 14, 2020)

Here's mine, built it at the back of my backyard, makes for a nice "fence" between me and the neighbors as that was the only part of the yard not totally fenced off. The neighbor later added a chain link fence around his backyard to keep his dog in.







It can hold around 12 cords, maybe a bit more. I have a couple leftover 10 ft pallets I can place in front of this to use as overflow for wood (as I'm currently doing now) and that gives me about another 4 to 5 cords.


----------



## gggvan (Aug 15, 2020)

Bushels20 said:


> That’s exactly it. An aggressive HOA. Good I guess. Keeps the riff raff out but also keeps me from building my wood shed...


How does it keep "the riff raff " out? Do they screen buyers?


----------



## Medic21 (Aug 15, 2020)

This little thing holds a month in the dead of winter right beside the boiler.  Put it there for the wife so she doesn’t have to go back to the back wood shed to load it when I’m not home.  If I stuff it I can get 4 cords in it.  Usually put 2.5-3 at a time in it.


----------



## hickoryhoarder (Aug 15, 2020)

Smolder said:


> This is my work in progress. Eastern White Cedar timber frame. Holds 2 years if wood, 12 faces per side (I’ll only be loading 10 per side). Still finishing the siding, then some landscaping.
> 
> View attachment 262130
> 
> View attachment 262131


Your photo is my wife's idea of a good looking way to store 1 cord of firewood on a .2 acre city lot.  I keep trying to tell her how big it would look in our situation, and how expensive, but she wants the wood shed erotica.   I satisfied her desires with a Woodhaven 8 foot rack and cover.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Aug 16, 2020)

EODMSgt said:


> Ten years now using this shed. Holds eight (full) cords when filled.
> 
> View attachment 262216
> View attachment 262217


good looking shed.. like it


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 18, 2020)

My brother in law added on a lean to on the back for his sleds . . . and I am currently working on an addition on the side for my ATV.


----------



## kansasnate (Aug 20, 2020)

Each bay hold a little over 3 cords, which is around what we burn in a winter.  I don't season wood before putting it in here so I wanted it to be as open as possible.  Originally I planned for it to be all on one level, but once I started digging to level the space out I hit ledge 6" below the grass... so I ended up with this tiered design.


----------



## Simonkenton (Aug 20, 2020)

That is a beautiful woodshed kansasnate.   Holds a lot of wood, too.  In that snow picture the woodshed looks like a movie star.

You live in Vermont.  I am from Atlanta.   At Christmas 1972 I went up to Putney,  Vermont with my brother.  We played around in a foot of snow and walked on frozen ponds, stuff you can't do in Atlanta.
We spent a couple days with some guys at an old farm house.   They had a Vermont Castings wood stove in the living room.  I had never heard of a wood stove I didn't know what the hell it was.  Boy, I was out there chopping wood and feeding that stove, I was fascinated at how much heat it put out.   Just cast iron, no fire view, but I thought that stove was fantastic.

I determined that I would have a wood stove and in a few months I bought one for my little house in Atlanta.   I got the head start on my wood stove career thanks to Vermont.


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2020)

Highbeam said:


> Here’s mine! It holds 11 cords, not sure how many banana cords that is, so a two year supply. Had to keep under the 200 sf limit in my county to avoid a permit.
> 
> View attachment 262132
> View attachment 262133
> View attachment 262134


Good looking shed. What kind of pallets are those?


----------



## MissMac (Aug 21, 2020)

kansasnate said:


> Each bay hold a little over 3 cords, which is around what we burn in a winter.  I don't season wood before putting it in here so I wanted it to be as open as possible.  Originally I planned for it to be all on one level, but once I started digging to level the space out I hit ledge 6" below the grass... so I ended up with this tiered design.
> 
> View attachment 262379
> View attachment 262380


Wow - beautiful!


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 21, 2020)

begreen said:


> Good looking shed. What kind of pallets are those?



Thank you! I used wood pallets for many years. They get rotten, the bottom boards rot into the dirt so when you move them there are rusty nails sticking up, you always step through or break boards walking on them, and they only last a couple of years. These pallets are now about 4-5 years old and still like new. They are high density expanded polystyrene like you use under slabs for insulation. I can pick each one up with one hand so you do need to weigh them down or they will blow away. Oh and you can cut them to fit your space with a Sheetrock saw.


----------



## MissMac (Aug 21, 2020)

Highbeam said:


> Thank you! I used wood pallets for many years. They get rotten, the bottom boards rot into the dirt so when you move them there are rusty nails sticking up, you always step through or break boards walking on them, and they only last a couple of years. These pallets are now about 4-5 years old and still like new. They are high density expanded polystyrene like you use under slabs for insulation. I can pick each one up with one hand so you do need to weigh them down or they will blow away. Oh and you can cut them to fit your space with a Sheetrock saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey @Highbeam  - out of curiosity, why do you have your wood stacked along the sides like that (perpendicular to the row behind)?


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 21, 2020)

MissMac said:


> Hey @Highbeam  - out of curiosity, why do you have your wood stacked along the sides like that (perpendicular to the row behind)?



Im a Swiss engineer! The load from a 7’ tall row of wood on the ends pushing out can be substantial. Enough to blow out the sides of the shed. Having all of the walls up against the sides of a row helps keep my shed walls from carrying thIs sideways load. 

What I do notice with wall “boards” is that firewood shrinks as it dries. The top splits fall up to 1.5” after 2 years baking.


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2020)

Highbeam said:


> Thank you! I used wood pallets for many years. They get rotten, the bottom boards rot into the dirt so when you move them there are rusty nails sticking up, you always step through or break boards walking on them, and they only last a couple of years. These pallets are now about 4-5 years old and still like new. They are high density expanded polystyrene like you use under slabs for insulation. I can pick each one up with one hand so you do need to weigh them down or they will blow away. Oh and you can cut them to fit your space with a Sheetrock saw.


Nice. What industry uses those pallets? I haven't seen them before.



Highbeam said:


> Im a Swiss engineer! The load from a 7’ tall row of wood on the ends pushing out can be substantial. Enough to blow out the sides of the shed.


Engineering overkill. I have simple lattice covering the sides and have never had that issue in over 9 yrs with 3 cords in a bay. The lateral pressure is not high. Still, no harm done by loading it that way.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 21, 2020)

begreen said:


> Nice. What industry uses those pallets? I haven't seen them before.
> 
> 
> Engineering overkill. I have simple lattice covering the sides and have never had that issue in over 9 yrs with 3 cords in a bay. The lateral pressure is not high. Still, no harm done by loading it that way.



These pallets came from an actual foam factory. Not sure who uses them but I see some drawbacks in freight use. They’re pretty great for firewood. The Black plastic pallets would be pretty good too. I have a deep layer of clean gravel under the pallets but I just don’t know if that’s good enough to keep things dry.

Overkill is a funny term. Yes, I prefer to kill the heck out of potential problems when there is no drawback or extra cost. It’s that risk reward balance.  I’ve seen plenty of wood sheds with blown out sides from wood settling down and out. I don’t want that!


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2020)

I have seen wood piles blow out, but not shed walls. I don't recall seeing any blow out here, but maybe my scope is limited. You had me wondering so I went out and checked our shed and found no signs of strain on the nails holding up the lattice, nor play.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 21, 2020)

begreen said:


> I have seen wood piles blow out, but not shed walls. I don't recall seeing any blow out here, but maybe my scope is limited. You had me wondering so I went out and checked our shed and found no signs of strain on the nails holding up the lattice, nor play.



There are several factors. My shed walls are just 10’ long boards attached to the corner posts. The walls flex out when I lean on it. Then, of course a 3 cord shed ain’t an 11 cord shed. It is obvious that there is some sideways force needed to keep a 7’ vertical stack end vertical. I don’t want to load a wall like that so I start with one row parallel to the wall. Seems easy enough. Always try and think of ways to make life easier on your equipment, your body, etc. but sure, stack your wood however you want.


----------



## Smolder (Sep 4, 2020)

hickoryhoarder said:


> Your photo is my wife's idea of a good looking way to store 1 cord of firewood on a .2 acre city lot.  I keep trying to tell her how big it would look in our situation, and how expensive, but she wants the wood shed erotica.   I satisfied her desires with a Woodhaven 8 foot rack and cover.



It is big. It's 10x20. We have a 1 acre lot, and it's a big building. I actually wish I had made it a foot shorter. Landscaping has helped a lot. I put 24 yards around it to round off the area it sits on. On a small lot I would stack along a wall somewhere.


----------



## Smolder (Sep 4, 2020)

Highbeam said:


> Thank you! I used wood pallets for many years. They get rotten, the bottom boards rot into the dirt so when you move them there are rusty nails sticking up, you always step through or break boards walking on them, and they only last a couple of years. These pallets are now about 4-5 years old and still like new. They are high density expanded polystyrene like you use under slabs for insulation. I can pick each one up with one hand so you do need to weigh them down or they will blow away. Oh and you can cut them to fit your space with a Sheetrock saw.
> 
> View attachment 262400
> View attachment 262401



I like the way you stacked this! I think I will stack mine this way next time a side is empty.


----------



## Smolder (Sep 4, 2020)

Highbeam said:


> These pallets came from an actual foam factory. Not sure who uses them but I see some drawbacks in freight use. They’re pretty great for firewood. The Black plastic pallets would be pretty good too. I have a deep layer of clean gravel under the pallets but I just don’t know if that’s good enough to keep things dry.
> 
> Overkill is a funny term. Yes, I prefer to kill the heck out of potential problems when there is no drawback or extra cost. It’s that risk reward balance.  I’ve seen plenty of wood sheds with blown out sides from wood settling down and out. I don’t want that!



Most of the woodsheds here aren't even tied at the bottom, they just have palettes in them. Many are decades old, they don't spread. If  criss-cross crib ends can hold a tall stack, I don't worry about timbers. I think the load is mostly transferred down.


----------



## Dustin (Sep 6, 2020)

ugly as hell! But, I didn’t build it. When we bought our property it was covered in blackberries. I literally ran into this used to be pig house with the tractor. Works great as a wood shed! next year I think I’ll intentionally run into it with the tractor and build a highbeam shed...

HB.. do you recall how much cash you shelled out in material?


----------



## UpstateNYnewbie (Sep 13, 2020)

Smolder said:


> It is big. It's 10x20. We have a 1 acre lot, and it's a big building. I actually wish I had made it a foot shorter. Landscaping has helped a lot. I put 24 yards around it to round off the area it sits on. On a small lot I would stack along a wall somewhere.



Smolder - 
Great looking shed. Could you comment on whether your shed is anchored at all? Looks like it's sitting on blocks or a footer of some kind.


----------



## MainePatsFan (Sep 13, 2020)

Funny, I built this woodshed this year with my additional free time due to WFH full time.   I found the design on https://www.firewood-for-life.com/firewood-shed-plans.html

And I ran into the great PT lumber shortage of 2020, so had to change some of the materials based on what was available at my local home improvement stores.


----------



## JohnDolz (Sep 16, 2020)

Highbeam said:


> Im a Swiss engineer! The load from a 7’ tall row of wood on the ends pushing out can be substantial. Enough to blow out the sides of the shed. Having all of the walls up against the sides of a row helps keep my shed walls from carrying thIs sideways load.
> 
> What I do notice with wall “boards” is that firewood shrinks as it dries. The top splits fall up to 1.5” after 2 years baking.


Funny I am a Sales Guy and stack exactly the same way (each 1/2 of my shed can hold about 6 - 7 full cord) so I was concerned about the outward pressure. I was a Management major at RPI, maybe hanging around with those engineers put some knowledge into my subconscious?


----------



## fbelec (Sep 18, 2020)

begreen said:


> I have seen wood piles blow out, but not shed walls. I don't recall seeing any blow out here, but maybe my scope is limited. You had me wondering so I went out and checked our shed and found no signs of strain on the nails holding up the lattice, nor play.


now that you said that i would be careful


----------



## BigJ273 (Sep 18, 2020)

EODMSgt said:


> Ten years now using this shed. Holds eight (full) cords when filled.
> 
> View attachment 262216
> View attachment 262217


Beautiful. Love the neat stacks.  Semper Fi.


----------



## BigJ273 (Sep 18, 2020)

Would love to build a shed. I have a lot of anxiety about the wood actually drying inside one though. But, all these people can’t be wrong!!  Would def want something that’s relatively open.


----------



## MainePatsFan (Sep 19, 2020)

begreen said:


> I have seen wood piles blow out, but not shed walls. I don't recall seeing any blow out here, but maybe my scope is limited. You had me wondering so I went out and checked our shed and found no signs of strain on the nails holding up the lattice, nor play.



After reading this thread about lateral blow-out which I had not considered, I added an additional two horizontal 2x4s to each side and use some spare landscape timbers as vertical end pillars.  Maybe I didn't need it?  Oh, well, I had to substitute PT 1x6  boards for the recommended PT 5/4x6 deck boards because my local Home Depot was completely out of PT deck boards all summer.  It means the side slats are fairly thin and weak.  If they were all deck boards I might not have bothered.


----------



## Longknife (Sep 23, 2020)

I started this a few years ago.  Mostly reclaimed materials.







Here's how it stands today.  I have been planning to pour a slab in it but other things have taken priority and I fill it with wood every spring.  I also planned to add a lean-to off the back (more of an extension of the roof line) to park trailer, splitter etc., but again, not enough time.  I roll down the doors come the fall  a close the 4x8 hatch doors on the back that aid in ventilation.  the 6 cord + the 1 (21 face) cord stack shown is enough to get me through the coldest of winters, and I've got plenty of backup in piles in the back of the property that are well protected.  I could fit 11 cord in it if I didn't use the space for other things, but it's convenient storage.  I just put in a new stove and anticipate my usage will be down this year.  I probably won't touch that stack of ash this year regardless as I'm trying to burn up some Manitoba Maple/Aspen stacks during shoulder season to get rid of them.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 24, 2020)

longknife nice job. looks perfect. how big is that? looks like a garage size


----------



## Simonkenton (Sep 24, 2020)

Good looking wood shed.  Big.


----------



## Longknife (Sep 24, 2020)

fbelec said:


> longknife nice job. looks perfect. how big is that? looks like a garage size


Thanks.  I think the pictures might make it look bigger than it is.  The roll up doors are 8x7, and I think the structure is approx. 22' x 12'.  I wanted to make it deeper, however I was limited by the length of the reclaimed "I" joists I used for rafters.  I also would have went wider, but I didn't want to push too close to the black walnut beside it and I didn't want to push the span between the poles too far (nor add another pair).  Also was limited by the length, of the again reclaimed, 2x12s for the beams.

The plan is to add another row of poles at the back and sister in rafters to create an extension.  The roof height will be barely 6' at the back end, but if will give me more roof space to store misc stuff and free up the whole shed for firewood.

If I was to do it again, I'd build a two sided drive through shed that I could more quickly load/unload and more easily keep my stacks from different seasons separate (i.e. seasoning on one side, ready to burn on another). And not so tall, as I need a stool to top off the stacks.  Eventually though I hope to just add a cold room to the foundation of the house (with a 3 season room above it as an extension to the kitchen and the pool deck) where I can put the firewood in to avoid having to truck it into the basement by the small wagon load all winter long. That being said, one step at a time (the wife is currently getting a kitchen while outbuilding projects are on hold) and it's come a long way since my scrap lumber and tarp wood shed.


----------



## Smolder (Oct 4, 2020)

hickoryhoarder said:


> Your photo is my wife's idea of a good looking way to store 1 cord of firewood on a .2 acre city lot.  I keep trying to tell her how big it would look in our situation, and how expensive, but she wants the wood shed erotica.   I satisfied her desires with a Woodhaven 8 foot rack and cover.



i brought in 24 yards of fill and landscaped it. Now it doesn’t stand as proud and fits into the landscape nicer.


----------



## Smolder (Oct 4, 2020)

UpstateNYnewbie said:


> Smolder -
> Great looking shed. Could you comment on whether your shed is anchored at all? Looks like it's sitting on blocks or a footer of some kind.



it us not anchored at all, it sits on limestone blocks from a retainer wall. The blocks sit on 3/4 clear for drainage. The shed itself is heavy and doesn’t move of spread. The top rim is all morticed and tenoned in a way that makes it lock together with any inside pressure.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 4, 2020)

The old pig shed I found on the property turned wood shed. It’s full! And I think it’s time for an expansion.

Please excuse the mess. I processed 8.5 cord of wood there this year.


----------



## Nate R (Oct 22, 2020)

kansasnate said:


> Each bay hold a little over 3 cords, which is around what we burn in a winter.  I don't season wood before putting it in here so I wanted it to be as open as possible.  Originally I planned for it to be all on one level, but once I started digging to level the space out I hit ledge 6" below the grass... so I ended up with this tiered design.



I've seen that shed somewhere before...  

Planning for my own mini woodshed next year. How much overhang do you have on the front? It looks like it's been enough to keep the rain and snow off?


----------



## Diabel (Oct 22, 2020)

Dustin said:


> View attachment 264201
> 
> The old pig shed I found on the property turned wood shed. It’s full! And I think it’s time for an expansion.
> 
> Please excuse the mess. I processed 8.5 cord of wood there this year.


I see another 1/2 cord scattered around your yard.....


----------



## kansasnate (Oct 24, 2020)

Nate R said:


> I've seen that shed somewhere before...
> 
> Planning for my own mini woodshed next year. How much overhang do you have on the front? It looks like it's been enough to keep the rain and snow off?



IIRC it is about 24" of front overhang and about 12" of rear overhang.  It does seem to keep the snow off well, and since the front faces south... any snow that does blow in either melts or sublimates pretty quickly.


----------



## Nate R (Oct 26, 2020)

kansasnate said:


> IIRC it is about 24" of front overhang and about 12" of rear overhang.  It does seem to keep the snow off well, and since the front faces south... any snow that does blow in either melts or sublimates pretty quickly.



Nice, good to know...thanks!


----------



## esparent (Oct 28, 2020)

Here’s my new wood shed!  I’ve been struggling to keep wood dry with tarps for a couple years and finally found the time to get a proper shed built.  Dimensions are roughly 10x40’.  Ideally this would have been south facing but alas, the zoning board (wife) did not approve that location.  
After dealing with tarps for so long it pleases me to no end when it’s raining and I think of my wood sitting under this and staying perfectly dry!


----------



## RodM (Oct 28, 2020)

Wow, some great setups shown, this is something I plan on doing down the line once my new property is setup and I am living up there permanently. When I drive upstate NY I see similar things and always appreciate the time and effort put into these setups.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 29, 2020)

When I think of New England it think of @esparent 's setup, that looks awesome.


----------



## Whimpers Baggins (Oct 29, 2020)

Almost finished with mine.  12' deep and 28' wide.  2' of overhang on each side and back and 3' overhang on the front.  I am going to put more 2x6's on the side spaced out to allow airflow and trim the front header in metal to match the sides.  I also decided to coat the whole thing in a mix of 50/50 diesel and used motor oil.  6x6 Posts are on concrete bases and brackets so this woodshed should outlive me.


----------



## RodM (Oct 30, 2020)

Whimpers Baggins said:


> Almost finished with mine.  12' deep and 28' wide.  2' of overhang on each side and back and 3' overhang on the front.  I am going to put more 2x6's on the side spaced out to allow airflow and trim the front header in metal to match the sides.  I also decided to coat the whole thing in a mix of 50/50 diesel and used motor oil.  6x6 Posts are on concrete bases and brackets so this woodshed should outlive me.


Very nice, clean and simple! I also love those evergreens (not sure of the correct term) in the background. I wish I had some of those on my new property but we might plant some along the frontage as the family we purchased the property from sells christmas trees (he might actually grow them, not sure of that yet) upstate NY.


----------



## lfunk11 (Oct 30, 2020)

I need a wood shed.  Great job everyone!


----------



## Whimpers Baggins (Oct 31, 2020)

RodM said:


> Very nice, clean and simple! I also love those evergreens (not sure of the correct term) in the background. I wish I had some of those on my new property but we might plant some along the frontage as the family we purchased the property from sells christmas trees (he might actually grow them, not sure of that yet) upstate NY.


Thanks.  I will post more pics when it's finished and loaded.  Yeah I've got Doug Firs on the land around me and have planted more throughout the property.  The Fir and pine have a much higher survival rate compared to the various cedars I've planted.  Just a warning.  Keep them surrounded w/ a barrier after they establish because when the deer are in rut they will rub them into toothpicks


----------

